
Why We Need Monads - steven741
https://steven741.github.io/posts/2018-07-28-haskell-tutorial-1.html
======
daixtr
The intro was well and good, like a soft and gentle foreplay. Then suddenly,
the conclusion was like a bang! Head spin again. No idea what just happened.
Is monad like a mutex?

